# BUENOS AIRES | Torre Odeón | 40 fl | T/O



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Location: Corrientes Av. and Esmeralda
Floors: 32
Destination: Offices
Underground floors: 6

*Renders*


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

Please, change status to under construction



EMArg said:


> Update 29/11/2015:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Update (10/02/2016):


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Renders:*
































































Dujovne - Hirsch


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Today:*



escorpion73 said:


> Hoyi 01-08; 16HS PM.
> 
> Ollen yenchi essi buraquiño
> 
> ...


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

Well, now we know why its growing so slowly


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

''


Mayo65 said:


> Render nuevo de la PB:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* https://www.facebook.com/Estudio-López-Delgado-Sánchez-317331838926/





LASTKA said:


> De esta mañana


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*New renders: 40 floors.*



urbman said:


> update de hoy, mas datos sobre la torre: 23.500 m2 y 37 pisos de 650 m2
> Ademas, volvieron a cambiar la fachada, y el remate es diferente con un toque deconstructivista, desfazando parte del volumen de la torre. Parece nomas que la parte de atras de la torre sera un muro ciego





LASTKA said:


> Aca traté de limpiar un poquito el render


*Today:*



DanielFA said:


> ^^ Sumo las mías de hoy a la mañana:


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

''


yazir_97 said:


> fuente: https://ar.linkedin.com/in/pgarciafernandez





AndresLP said:


>





EMArg said:


> 23/11/2017: Desde el Palacio Barolo


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Today*:



AndresLP said:


> Fotos a distancia.
> 
> A mitad de cuadra (aprox):
> 
> ...


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Feb 5*:



Maxem said:


> Unas de ayer, no las procesé en la compu y me quedaron negritas :lol::
> 
> 20180205193758_IMG_1916-01 by maxem.under, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

New renders:



martinalagui said:


> Unos rénders que no recuerdo haber visto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

Update:



Maxem said:


> Una de hoy. No sé si se llega a ver pero ya están por la tercer losa con el retiro:
> 20180614083930_IMG_5519-01 by maxem.under, en Flickr





urbman said:


> desde el Obelisco, va a camuflar la antena que esta en la terraza del hotel


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

''


nikoooo said:


> Desde el Panamericano (sepan disculpar los reflejos, había bastante luz de adentro y el angulo no me ayudaba mucho tampoco)
> 
> DSC_0461 by Nico granata, en Flickr


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

Update:



gastongesell said:


> Update a la pasada el viernes a la tarde. Es dificil sacarle foto de cuerpo entero con el celu, ya esta bien alta...


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

Update:



matias8787ar said:


> de hoy, perdón la calidad pero fue con mi celu y medio rápido por miedo a algún amigo de lo ajeno.
> 
> Noté 2 cosas, no se si ya las dijeron. Desde el obelisco la veo deforme, quizá es delirio mio pero de lejos la parte que se "va para adentro" queda muy descolgada, quizá cuando completen los últimos pisos lo notemos diferente. Habrá que esperar poco tiempo más. Pero me pasó lo contrario cuando estuve enfrente ya que se ve bastante bien, agradable a los ojos. Probablemente es que de lejos es más evidente su diseño rupturista, si es que se llama así (no soy experto en ese rubro). Y la parte que sobresale tiene un color de vidrio más claro, que me dio la impresión que no lo favorecía en su conjunto.





LASTKA said:


> Hace un rato. Creo que odio esta torre. Creo!


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

Update:



Maxem said:


> Una donde el atardecer y yo tongue2 la hacen un poco más agradable:
> 
> Odeon tower under construction, Buenos Aires by Maximiliano Buono, en Flickr


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

Update:



Maxem said:


> Qué sé yo... ni con un baño de luz de atardecer me convence:
> 
> Odeon01 by Maximiliano Buono, en Flickr
> 
> Odeon02 by Maximiliano Buono, en Flickr


----------



## santiagoARG (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

*April 6*



BowserD3 said:


>


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

Update:



gastongesell said:


> algunas mias de ayer al mediodia.


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

*May 22*



Mayo65 said:


>


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

*August 4* (taken by me)

*1.*









*2.*









*3.*









*4.*









*5.*









*6.*









*7.*


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

More pics:



LASTKA said:


> Un par de ayer con el celu.


----------



## burgas 25 (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

^^
:?

Almost finished:



bue07 said:


>


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm sorry, but not appealing too me....when I first saw it on the skyline in other post I did not like the top cut out and cross box inlay???....I imagine there is a purpose.....but looks odd/awkward ...."out of the box"..:dunno::cripes::down:


----------

